# black rocks?



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I want some larger black rocks for my tank. About 9"x9".

Anyone have any idea on some i can get and where?

*** been looking into black lava rock but i cant seem to find anyone that carries it. *** also looked in unzan stone but thats pretty expensive.

Thanks


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

My first choice would be water worn slate; I don't like rocks with sharp or rough edges. Lots available along the lake shore here. Might be expensive if you have to buy it.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

That unzan stone sure has some character eh! Looks like it's used in a lot of planted tanks too!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I maybe too late, but I got my black lava rock from a landscape store.


----------

